# Chris Christenson Peace and Kindness Spray



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am keeping this handy if I notice any yeast infections with Clifford's tear stains. I had no idea they made this, but its wonderful idea. Does anyone have this?

I spray on cotton ball and wipe.

Here is a link: Peace and Friendly Spray


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I have seen it but didn't know what it was. The name caught my eye!  Ollie has a red yeast tearing right now, I wonder if it would help him?

Peace and Love,


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I got a free bottle when I bought a brush last year. I haven't used it, but I do take colloidal silver when I feel a cold or flu coming on. Not sure if it will help with yeast. I think its good for scratches. Be careful not to get it in the eyes. Also, there was a recent thread on colloidal silver here that has some info.

btw, you have to take an awful lot of colloidal silver every day to turn blue.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, I saw the recent thread about some women turning blue, but I take things like that with question, and she is the only bad case I have heard about. I trust Chris Christenson products, and the bottle does say its a topical and for yeast infections on it. I trust this company and it has a great reputation and will support this product.

btw-Clifford's tearing is slowing and stains are fading


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, Tami is right. The whole thing about that lady or man turning blue from colloidal silver is really an anomaly. 

You can always carefully try the product and see if it works. I'm just cautious about any any heavy metal. But colloidal siver definitely has antiviral/antibacterial properties. 

I'd just ask that people plase do research and don't take anyone's word for things, even if you trust them. Do your *own* research.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613355


> Yes, Tami is right. The whole thing about that lady or man turning blue from colloidal silver is really an anomaly.
> 
> You can always carefully try the product and see if it works. I'm just cautious about any any heavy metal. But colloidal siver definitely has antiviral/antibacterial properties.
> 
> I'd just ask that people plase do research and don't take anyone's word for things, even if you trust them. Do your *own* research.[/B]


I have two kids, and just don't have time to research, and is why I ask or suggest things on here to get opinions. I value and trust opinions on here then anywhere else on the internet regarding products, food, and anything else regarding my baby Clifford.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanted to say that this product works for me. I've been using it twice a day on the corners of his eyes, and down, and it seems to be ridding of the stains and helping the yeast problem. I just wanted to update you all on this product.


----------

